# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة عمل الزعتر منزليا....

## mylife079

طريقة عمل الزعتر منزلياً 
 


المقادير
كيلو زعتر أخضر
نصف كيلو سماق بلدي 
وقيه سمسم محمص
وقية قضامة 
كزبرة
يانسون 
كمون
ملعقة كبيرة ملح
نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح ليمون  
الطريقة  

- يخلط السماق والزعتر و القضامة و الكمون و اليانسون والكزبرة ثم تحمص كل المقادير على نار هادئة تحميصا جيدا .
- تطحن المقادير مع الملح و ملح الليمون حتى تنعم تماماً , ثم تخلط مع السمسم المحمص .

----------


## ملحم انا

عنجد شو قتني لاكله منقوشه زعتر 

           او فصير في الزعتر ياريت يعملوها هين في فرنسا 

                  يسلمو ايدك ممكن منقوشه وكاسة شاي

----------


## mylife079

اكيد ولو هاي احلى مناقيش وشاي

----------


## باريسيا

عيني اليوم على الزعتر 

بروح اعمل هسه هسه منقوشه زعتر 

يسلمو اديك ؛ كل شي منك زاكي 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## ملحم انا

مشكور ع دعوتك الي عنجد شي بشهي

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملحم انا  
_مشكور ع دعوتك الي عنجد شي بشهي_


 العفو

----------

